
Mapquery: Map data storage and retrieval API - morisy
https://github.com/Quartz/mapquery
======
aman-thakral
Cool! Nice to see more GIS stuff on HN. I'm working on a library for
geospatial data science.

[https://github.com/granularag/pyspatial](https://github.com/granularag/pyspatial)

Im using raw GDAL with good results. The library supports both vector and
raster formats.

~~~
Amir6
Good work! I wish I had time to contribute but kudos to you all for doing such
excellent work.

------
andybak
Seems like a perfect use case for GeoDjango and DRF-GIS. It would be
interesting to see how quickly this functionality could be replicated in that
stack.

